# whats the fishing like during winter months?



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Im just wondering what kind of species are most commonly caught during the colder months?


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Bonita whiting redfish


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Most dominate the slot reds off the beach


----------

